# Piranha-Fury Decals



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

I was wondering if the decals are finished and available yet?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ask Xenon or Nitrofish - they may know more about it...

*_Moved to The Lounge_*


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

break into the pfury headquarters and see if you can find any....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am mailing out the decals to the first 10 recipients today....I got like 10 more in the mail from nitrofish, I was gonna announce those today as well....so Ill use this thread.

First 10 people to respond to this thread who DONT have a decal yet, respond, and ye shall recieve. Free of charge thanks to *NITROFISH* and P-Fury.com

To the previous 10, I bought all the envelopes and stuff last night and all I need to do is pack em, throw your addresses on and visit the post office!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

me want one...... nah actually... nah... nah its k me dont want one :rasp:


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm On it bud






















Where do I apply...?
Is this Good enough??
HURRY HURRY!!!!


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

actually i DO want one, send mine to innes


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

decal ? don't have one, don't know what it is but if its free pfury stuff then stick my name on the list !


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

yoo hoo mr mike, ave u sent mine to innes yet?


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Mail man said it didn't come yet....waz up?


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

your american postal service isnt very good...:rasp: it still aint at innes house


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

I would like one, I'm i still on time


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

I think you have to have at least 50 posts man...sorry...


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

LOL :rasp: post very quickly dude!!!


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

I was just kidding :laugh: about the 50 posts....lol


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Damn I have to make it, damn


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

SHHHH DONT LET HIM KNOW THAT, lol :RASP:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

plonker_from_mars said:


> your american postal service isnt very good...:rasp: it still aint at innes house


 You have to allow 2-3 weeks for delivery


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Busy posting a reply and then you post it was a joke


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Copy that....want my address?....hmmm... interesting concept eh?


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol great.. OI INNES U CANT GET MY DECAL WHICH IM LETTING MIKE SEND TO YOU UNTIL 3WEEKS!!! lol


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh yeah....Holiday mail....gotta wait for a few weeks...forgot..
Bahumbug


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol whats holiday mail... that dont happen with our postal service u got stuff if u send it with our postal service,,, unless the stupid retarded apes go on strike because they want to be payed more than £1.50 a week and a packet of crisps


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Wow...you pay them that much..?
Ours still get chickens and commodities...(at least that's what most of them will tell you)
Yeah...our mail about quadruples during oiur Holiday seasons...
You know...Seasons greetings...Merry Xmas....Everybody wants to tell some one that...
I'll do my part now...by saving all that mail to yall...
MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

str8up, plonker, and tromp are in....got 6 left....I forgot I used one!


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Ummmm xenon...I know I should be minding my own beeswax and all...but... I think that Greebo wanted one too..


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Jippie I'm in


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Your funny Tromp......I see you made your 50 posts...lol


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

pushed the wrong button I wanted to say more. Let me know wenn you want the adress


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

I'd like one Xenon.. I live in Newfoundland and I'm sure I'll be the only one On the Rock to have one.. Thanks..
Ryan


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Xenon,

If you have one decal available I would love to have it.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

damn right greebo wanted one !


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

anstey - your avatar is like a blast to the past, lol that is the one Xenon used to use back in the old days









Plonker - Thanks for trying to get me a free decal, but I already have one from last time, so I dont think it is fair for me to get one this time also









Oh and TRomP Welcome to PFury


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I would like one








how do I gie you my address without posting it i a public thread, cause i live in the south if you know what I mean


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> I would like one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PM him it


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

I think I might be late but if not I would like to have one.
Thanks p-fury


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

i want one too


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

1. str8up, 
2. plonker, 
3. tromp, 
4. greebo, 
5. anstey, 
6. jerry_plakyda, 
7. mr_meanor, 
8. Mike H, 
9. evermore.

thats it, send me your addresses over PM. Please allow 2-3 weeks for delivery.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

bastard i want one. :sad:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> anstey - your avatar is like a blast to the past, lol that is the one Xenon used to use back in the old days


 Xenon never had labels on his avatar. His avatar was more like Greebo's.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > anstey - your avatar is like a blast to the past, lol that is the one Xenon used to use back in the old days
> ...


 I think you are mistaken


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 karen is right, i edited the labels out..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Drew said:


> bastard i want one. :sad:


 drew if you stop over friday Ill give you one. I have a personal one Ill hook you up with.

Everyone keep in mind if you thank me, shoot Nitrofish a PM as well to thank him, he was the one that made it all happen! And he gave them all to me for FREE to give out to Pfury members


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > bastard i want one. :sad:
> ...


 only 30 more to go







. ive been slacking, but ill get working on them right away


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Xenon said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > bastard i want one. :sad:
> ...


how tricky of you!!


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Great minds...


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Is there any chance i could have 1?? maybe 2?? ! for my tank and 1 for the car window!! Il give u my add if i have a reply saying i can have 1/2?? Ive tried using the PM but it keeps saying error occured!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

xtreme_pingu said:


> Is there any chance i could have 1?? maybe 2?? ! for my tank and 1 for the car window!! Il give u my add if i have a reply saying i can have 1/2?? Ive tried using the PM but it keeps saying error occured!!


 Sorry dude, no more left for now


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

btw heres the decal for those who have not seen it yet.

theres going to be more available soon, stay tuned!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Can i be 1st on the list when theres some more?? Do u kno when that will b??


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks Xenon. You should have got my PM. If not PM me back.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Xenon said:


> 1. str8up,
> 2. plonker,
> 3. tromp,
> 4. greebo,
> ...


 These decals were sent out today. Expect them soon


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i want one









can i be on the next list


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

That would Be great If we could Buy Them..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> That would Be great If we could Buy Them..


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol you damn people are gonna kill nitro fish and xenon, working to supply you with pfury decals, yeahhh its allways about you isnt it!, lol :rasp:


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Xenon said:


> 1. str8up,
> 2. plonker,
> 3. tromp,
> 4. greebo,
> ...


 I haven't received mine yet. Did you mail it out yet ???


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Are oyu in canada? I have 2 remaining in canada. I mailed them all out dude.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Are oyu in canada? I have 2 remaining in canada. I mailed them all out dude.


 No, Milford, Pennsylvania


----------

